# Fish ID please



## Rick_1971 (Apr 21, 2012)

We caught this fish in PCB last night. Does anyone know what it is. Thanks


----------



## ultramag (Apr 21, 2012)

Skate fish..longnose skate i believe.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Apr 21, 2012)

Shovelnose


----------



## spraynbuckshot (Apr 21, 2012)

Shovenose Guitarfish


----------



## shakey gizzard (Apr 21, 2012)

Poor mans scallop's!


----------



## Rick_1971 (Apr 21, 2012)

Thanks guys. Had about 5 of us out there at the time, but no one knew what it was.


----------



## Dixiesimpleman32 (Apr 27, 2012)

weird lookin joker.never seen one of those.


----------



## benosmose (May 4, 2012)

skate


----------



## bowandgun (May 10, 2012)

Guitar fish


----------



## fishmounter (May 10, 2012)

Guitarfish for sure.


----------



## bany (May 12, 2012)

Guitar fish........, a Ray. There are about 200 types of rays and that appears to be a guitar. The skate is more like the common ray you see in the gulf but leans toward the Guitar.


----------

